# Fantastic YouTube Video Instruction



## Lynne (Aug 29, 2008)

This morning I found these fantastic TaeKwonDo videos regards instruction on jumping roundhouse kick, flying sidekick, etc.  I haven't viewed them all yet.

The instructor talks about the mechanics and physics of the kicks, demonstrations of correct technique versus wrong, as well as exercises to do for practice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXYiqWGV6EA&feature=related


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice vid, but I guess it outlines a difference in techniques between TKD and TSD...or at least my style of TSD: when we do a kick, we're taught not to drop our arms. There are two reasons for this: (1) defense. Drop your arms and drop your guard. (2) power. If you notice, the arm that the demonstrator dropped (and the one typically dropped) is the one on the same side as the kicking leg. This means that, however technically correct his kick was from the waist down, he didn't turn over his body to deliver power from the waist. 

In fact, here's a video showing me breaking two boards with a jump round kick (360° version): 



  <-- Notice that, even though my one arm drops (my bad >_<), I pivot my body all the way around and keep the left one up to protect my face and bring my kick through with power.

Good kick, but that's something I'd correct and correct again, especially if I saw a black belt doing it.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lynne (Aug 30, 2008)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Nice vid, but I guess it outlines a difference in techniques between TKD and TSD...or at least my style of TSD: when we do a kick, we're taught not to drop our arms. There are two reasons for this: (1) defense. Drop your arms and drop your guard. (2) power. If you notice, the arm that the demonstrator dropped (and the one typically dropped) is the one on the same side as the kicking leg. This means that, however technically correct his kick was from the waist down, he didn't turn over his body to deliver power from the waist.
> 
> In fact, here's a video showing me breaking two boards with a jump round kick (360° version):
> 
> ...


 Ahh!  Thank you for your comments and critique.  We are taught from the very beginning to keep our arms up with all kicks at all times.  Well, the only exception I can think of is I have been told on occasion to bring my fists to my waist during a front kick.  That's not the same as dropping the arms though (is it?).  Generally, we keep our arms up during all kicks.

Nice breaks you did in that video by the way.  Lots of power.  I'll check out your other videos.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 30, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Ahh! Thank you for your comments and critique. We are taught from the very beginning to keep our arms up with all kicks at all times. Well, the only exception I can think of is I have been told on occasion to bring my fists to my waist during a front kick. That's not the same as dropping the arms though (is it?). Generally, we keep our arms up during all kicks.
> 
> Nice breaks you did in that video by the way. Lots of power. I'll check out your other videos.


 
Sorry for being a pain in advance lol! Why would you want to pull your fists to your waist when doing a front kick? To me that's dropping your guard which is why you don't drop your arms. You could get extra power by 'pulling' your arms back as you kick but it's offset by the liklihood of getting struck in the face.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 30, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Sorry for being a pain in advance lol! Why would you want to pull your fists to your waist when doing a front kick? To me that's dropping your guard which is why you don't drop your arms. You could get extra power by 'pulling' your arms back as you kick but it's offset by the liklihood of getting struck in the face.


I recall we were kicking the Wavemaster and told to bring our fists back to our waist and snap hard with our leg.  I was either white belt or yellow belt back then.  It might have just been an exercise for control.  Maybe we were flapping our arms all over  (very good chance of that).

And, no, you are not being a pain, Tez.  I always enjoy your comments.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 30, 2008)

Lynne said:


> I recall we were kicking the Wavemaster and told to bring our fists back to our waist and snap hard with our leg. I was either white belt or yellow belt back then. It might have just been an exercise for control. Maybe we were flapping our arms all over  (very good chance of that).
> 
> And, no, you are not being a pain, Tez. I always enjoy your comments.


Ah you're kind! Pulling your hands back when doing a front kick is recommended for kicking a stroppy teenage daughter's bedroom door in lol! Just gives it that bit of extra ooomph needed to leave said daughter flabberghasted! ah the memories lol, it was a few years ago and she actually boasts about it now, how 'strong' her mum is!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Aug 30, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Sorry for being a pain in advance lol! Why would you want to pull your fists to your waist when doing a front kick? To me that's dropping your guard which is why you don't drop your arms. You could get extra power by 'pulling' your arms back as you kick but it's offset by the liklihood of getting struck in the face.



I echo that, but also the later comments. You want to keep your hands up when kicking, especially for a front kick. I guess keeping them at your hips as a way to check that you're using your hips to kick in is a good exercise, though, so long as it's just an occasional exercise. 

One thing we do to train lower belts how to turn with their round kicks is have them grab their opposite lapels near the collar as they kick. That way, they can't let their hands fall away.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 30, 2008)

My daughter said she'd never practiced the front kick with fists at the ribs.  Maybe I'm thinking of Chil-Sung E Ro Hyung where we do the grab, twist, pull and kick.

I'm pretty sure we were keeping fists stationery at the ribs and thrusting hips out as we kicked as an exercise.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry for jumping in here like this as I'm not a TSD-er or have studied anything related to TSD but... reading the comments... about keeping your arms up while kicking... 
Yes, you want to be able to keep your defense up and all that... but the thought that went through my mind was... keeping your arms up to *maintain balance* over your center of gravity.... or is that not a consideration?? 
Just wondering.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Aug 31, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Sorry for jumping in here like this as I'm not a TSD-er or have studied anything related to TSD but... reading the comments... about keeping your arms up while kicking...
> Yes, you want to be able to keep your defense up and all that... but the thought that went through my mind was... keeping your arms up to *maintain balance* over your center of gravity.... or is that not a consideration??
> Just wondering.



Yup, you got the nail on the head there.


----------



## astrobiologist (Aug 31, 2008)

Has anyone played the game Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance?

In that game, the character Quan Chi is a practitioner of Tang Soo Do.  Being a 3rd dan myself, I was interested to see which techniques the game's developers would give him.  There's only a few techniques, but the front kick is one of them.  They programmed the character to drop his fists down by his waist while kicking...  I was so mad.  I never teach this nor would I ever suggest it.  Throwing the hands down may give the kick a little bit more of a rotational momentum, but it's not worth it to sacrifice your guard.  

I like the jump roundhouse kick, but I think the jump 360 roundhouse is so much more fun!  I would never use it in a street fight, but I like throwing it once in a while anyway...


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 1, 2008)

astrobiologist said:


> Has anyone played the game Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance?
> 
> In that game, the character Quan Chi is a practitioner of Tang Soo Do.  Being a 3rd dan myself, I was interested to see which techniques the game's developers would give him.  There's only a few techniques, but the front kick is one of them.  They programmed the character to drop his fists down by his waist while kicking...  I was so mad.  I never teach this nor would I ever suggest it.  Throwing the hands down may give the kick a little bit more of a rotational momentum, but it's not worth it to sacrifice your guard.
> 
> I like the jump roundhouse kick, but I think the jump 360 roundhouse is so much more fun!  I would never use it in a street fight, but I like throwing it once in a while anyway...



Don't even mention Quan Chi...or Havik in MK: Deception. That isn't TSD, that's Midway-Fu...I was offended so much by that. The stance is nothing like I've ever seen, and you're right; you never drop your hands when kicking.

EDIT: And if you don't think it would work in a fight...you're not doing it fast enough, or thinking about the right places/times: (1) Offensive &#8212; you have your opponent moving backwards, so use it either after a punch or a kick, using the rotation you're already putting into your waist to spin you around. (2) Defensive use &#8212; your opponent and you are locked up close, and you want to get some distance to breathe/run away. When you see an opening, jump slightly backwards to deliver the kick. Use it as a surprise. (3) Switchup &#8212; more of use in sparring, but a common counter-all is a back wheel kick, which has the same start-up motion as the 360° jump round kick. I think you see where I'm going. 

Just remember that you gotta be fast and smart.


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 1, 2008)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Don't even mention Quan Chi...or Havik in MK: Deception. That isn't TSD, that's Midway-Fu...I was offended so much by that. The stance is nothing like I've ever seen, and you're right; you never drop your hands when kicking.


 

Nice!  Haven't played Deception yet.  

Midway-Fu  :uhyeah:  I now that's yours, but I'm so totally stealin' it...


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 2, 2008)

astrobiologist said:


> Nice!  Haven't played Deception yet.
> 
> Midway-Fu  :uhyeah:  I now that's yours, but I'm so totally stealin' it...



You're welcome to it...I don't want it XÞ


----------

